# Adjusting for overscan on Chromecast or APEX LD4088 TV



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

Devices involved: 
Chomecast and APEX LD4088

Problem:
While using my Chromcast (All apps, from my phone or computer, etc.), I noticed that a portion of the picture is cut off. I would like to adjust the TV or Device in order to fix this. This is surely an issue with the TV, but if I can get the Chomecast stream scaled properly then I would be happy enough.

Example of overscan:









Chromecast:
- I have tried all 3 resolution settings, and have been unsuccessful.
- Any other suggestions i have found have been to look at the settings for the TV.

TV:
- Looking at the manual and menus on the TV, I cannot find any way to adjust overscan or zoom out any further. (Normal and/or wide is as far as I can zoom out, and the issue remains present.)

- I did see advanced settings under Setup, but this menu is grayed out for HDMI devices.

I've tried a few common APEX service mode codes, but I have yet to find the one that works for my model. Some suggestions I have tried include:

- Set Volume to 0
- Hold mute on the remote and Menu on the TV at the same time

- Set Volume to 0
- Mute via the remote
- Hold mute on the remote and Menu on the TV at the same time

- Set Volume to 0
- Hold Mute on the remote and Input on the TV at the same time

Here is the User Manuel for reference, I haven't been able to find a service Manuel as of yet.http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/Apex_LD4088_Manual.pdf"]http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/Apex_LD4088_Manual.pdf

Do you guys have any ideas on how I could get this issue resolved?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I do not...however, Im sure someone will. Wouldnt be surprised to see Drabdr in. That said...

That question should be the poster for HOW to ask a question. All info, regardless. Thanks.

Other reason was I have had this issue and just subscribed for the resolution.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

On page 27 they speak about the zoom mode. Could that be occurring here? 

Just to understand the problem (see attached). The picture is supposed to look like the "normal", but it looks like the "zoom". Correct?


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

With Zoom set to Normal and/or Wide, I have the overscan issue. Below is an example:










Chomecast doesn't compensate enough for the overscan on my TV. I've read about people fixing this issue by adjusting the picture via the service mode on the TV, but I haven't found a way to access that mode on my model.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

windgod14, it seems the TV may have a "secret" menu for adjustments. Have you found/located yours?

Here is some information I found on one of them:

http://www.electronicspoint.com/threads/apex-television-secret-menu-adjust-size.51635/



> To access the secret service menu, turn the volume down to zero, press the mute button, then AT THE SAME time, press and hold down the MUTE BUTTON ON THE REMOTE and the MENU BUTTON ON THE TV SET for three seconds....the menu will pop up. Use the arrow keys on the remote to navigate the menu and also change the settings (up down to change items, left right to change settings). Also, right let on top menu line will change menu #. The horizonal items (called zoom or something) changes the horiz scan and a couple menus later the vertical items can be adjusted. Just as you'd expect, you can shift the pic, change the height, width, etc. I also found the manual on the web.


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

Drabdr said:


> windgod14, it seems the TV may have a "secret" menu for adjustments. Have you found/located yours?
> 
> Here is some information I found on one of them:
> 
> http://www.electronicspoint.com/threads/apex-television-secret-menu-adjust-size.51635/


Right, this is the service mode I have been trying to find. This is one of the methods I mentioned trying in the first post to no avail. It would be awesome to find out how to access this mode on my model.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

windgod14 said:


> Right, this is the service mode I have been trying to find. This is one of the methods I mentioned trying in the first post to no avail. It would be awesome to find out how to access this mode on my model.


I'll do some more searching. :up:


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't been able to find a solution yet. It's disappointing that I can't seem to adjust either device.


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

This issue remains open unfortunately


----------

